# Can these pants be saved?



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I had to wash clothes at the local laundramat yesterday afternoon. I just put the last of the 3 loads on the clothesline to dry, including 3 pairs of my work pants. They are jeans, in a stone color (not stonewashed, sort of a beige color). All 3 pairs of pants look like they had bleach poured all over them, which is not possible. Nothing else in the load was discolored, not the tie dyed T shirts or the colorful work blouses, only the 3 pairs of pants.

These pants cannot be worn like this. It would cost me $75 to replace them, and they are only 3-4 months old so I have to attempt to save them. I am allowed to wear any color jeans but blue, so do you think I can dye them? I wonder if the fabric will come out unevenly colored. HELP!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Try removing all the dye from them first with RIT dye remover, then re-dye them again.
Or overdye them a darker shade of the same color, so you get a mottled, stonelike effect. Hope this helps.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks Ninn, that's what I'll do!


----------

